# Welcome to the oldest nation of Europe: Belgium



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

After all, didn't Julius Caesar say already in 52 BC that of all the peoples of Gaul, the Belgians were the bravest? :dunno:

So welcome to the oldest nation of Europe! The true and only.





































Flat as in FLAT.














The tallest summit in Belgium (I swear I'm not making this up ).


















The former capital of France, cut from France at the Treaty of Utrecht. 




































Mountains. 









Brussèle une fois !























In Brussels, do like the Bruxellois.


















The SOUTH... of Belgium.









The Mediterranean North Sea.













































Not quite the Belgian Congo, but...


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## V. Zarco (Aug 14, 2010)

:laugh:

Foundation of Belgium: 1830 AC

_Nation is the meeting of people, usually of the same ethnic group, *speaking the same language* and having the same customs, thus forming a people, whose component elements bring with them the same ethnic and held together by habits, traditions, religion, language and national consciousness._


___

Anyway, Belgium is a wonderful *country*, the heart of Europe but principally the wonderful Belgian people! The only thing I dislike is the weather. In my personnal taste I prefer the Flemish part of Belgium, Antwerp :drool: And I like the name of the city in Portuguese, "Antuérpia"


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd like to visit Belgium, Gent, Antwerp and other places look very beautiful! And there's speculoos and wafels to taste


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

:lol:

Amazing pics from the oldest nation of Europe


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Congrats for this amazing compilation of pics. 

The oldest nation in Europe at you best :applause:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------

